# Jem - Kandansk Emerging Artist



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my new puppy!! I just got her on April 7th, she was 9 weeks old on April 8th. I've been really surprised by how good she's been! I expected a puppy to be having accidents, whining, biting, keeping me up all night etc etc.

Jem on the approx 8 hour ride home! What a trooper!









Another one from the ride home.









Jem & Jewel laying down for two seconds in the middle of play.









Showing off what her Momma (Kandansk Bootylicious) gave her! lol









Sitting pretty. (Lots of pretty dogs in her family tree!)









Jem checking to see if Jewel wants to play.









Toy-aholic. Is there a support group for this?









So sleeeeeepy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!* Jem is an _adorable_ little jewel, with a true gem of an owner, and _real_ Jewel of a sister! I am _so happy_ to see your new poodle baby home with you now. :girl:She is a lucky little girl; pretty as can be, smart as they come, and she has _wonderful_ home with an owner who will care for and cherish her _forever._ All the best to you and your new little bundle of poodle love!:love2: I hope Jewel enjoys being a big sister, I bet she and Jem will have a world of fun together!:dog::dog: Keep those pictures coming!:camera:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

What a busy life for that wee girl. I love puppy days.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

If you find a support group for a toys-aholic, let me know -- I need help. I take Remy to the pet store about once a week to help with socialization and can't leave without one or two toys. It is a disease. 

Jem is so cute. Congrats and enjoy puppyhood.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful pup Jem is! Your long wait is now over and you have her home to cuddle and spoil to your heart's content! What fun!! Is Jewel enjoying the roll of big sister? Is she showing Jem 'the ropes'? LOL! Now go and take lots of pictures and share them with us!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

She is wonderful!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a sweetie pie! Love those big puppy paws.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Sooo cute !!! Love the feet!!! Toys are a diwnfall.. I have a toy allowance for Rhett ... Mmmm does that mean when the new puppy arrives I can have a bigger one??? Mmmm I think so!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jem has been a looooong time coming! I talked to her breeders before I even started fostering, can you believe that? It feels like a lifetime ago. I am a true believer in wait lists now! If I had gotten Jem before fostering I think I would have been in over my head. 

Jewel is a bit jealous but for the most part being an awesome big sister and playing lots. Which is good because Jem is a tornado first thing in the morning! 

Jem is now ten weeks old, starting to tell me when she needs out, can go up stairs, either sleeps all night or only needs out once, is crate trained, sits for treats, plays fetch with me and rips up the grass by huge mouthfulls to run around with clumps of grass hanging out of her mouth. I hope she out grows that last one!!

I'm waiting for her second set of shots at 12 weeks to take her out as I know there was a case of Parvo in a town 20 minutes away. She's signed up for an OB class in June.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is a doll and Thanks for all you do for the fur babies in your life.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

A few more pictures!

She only sleeps on me or in her crate, otherwise she sees another toy and gets up again. 









Playin' cuz that's how she rolls. (bad pun)









Jewel says, "Do you see the big mess she made Mommy?"









Jem says, "Get down here and play!!" (I love this picture)


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

What a very pretty face your little lady has, and her name Jewel,for she truley is one.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just adorable to see little Jem settling in so well. I'm so glad she's in your life, even if Jewel may have moments when she's not so sure about that.  The photo of Jem asking (pestering?) Jewel to play is so darn cute! I would not be able to resist that invitation.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jem gave me a stroke tonight! She jumped off the deck and then wouldn't put weight on one of her front legs and was crying. An after hours trip to the vet and an X-ray later, she sprained her foot. Phew!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh poor Jem. What do they do to fix a sprain?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear! Puppies can really scare you with their antics, and hurt themselves in the process. Glad it wasn't anything more serious than a sprain. I know you'll give her all the TLC she needs to feel better. Little ones seem to rebound fast from their self-inflicted injuries. Get well wishes going out to your little doll. "_Phew"_ indeed!!:dog:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl and sounds like she is getting along great in her new home. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh dear - I hope she feels better soon, and that the vet does not prescribe too much keeping her quiet! Such a very pretty pup - and such a livewire!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Nothing! If I feel like she's in pain or not getting better I can go back in a couple days to get her something. I'm supposed to try getting her to rest, the vet said a little pain might help slow her down.

She's bearing weight on it this morning and played a bit but not at her normal "tornado" level so I think she does feel a little pain but not enough to stop her completely.

I normally have her out for two to three hours before work depending what time we get up then crate for approx three hours. Then I take a two hour lunch break and crate her again for three hours in the afternoon. She's loose most of the evening except when I need to do something where I can't watch her at the same time. Hopefully our normal pattern gives her enough rest as long as she doesn't get crazy on her free times.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jem was back to full tornado speed in two days!! Crazy girl!! And the biting stage has started, it's hard to walk across the room with her jumping all round me biting my clothes. 

This morning she was going crazy as I was getting their breakfast ready, jumping on the cupboards, slamming into stuff and pulling down tea towels! I thought she was getting better as she was starting to sit while I was getting food ready but this was the last straw as all I could hear was her breeder's voice, "What you let them get away with as puppies is what they'll do as adults."

So she's banded from the kitchen now while I get their food ready. If she crosses into the kitchen I walk towards her to drive her back towards the living room. It shouldn't be that hard for her to get the hang of since Jewel naturally waits in the living room. 

Now for pictures!

Posing.









Look a squirrel-poodle mix!! Haha we had gotten some fresh snow and she was having fun until she started getting snow balls. This is her trying to get the snow balls off her legs.









What? Is there something on my nose?









Pretty girls sitting.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful ladies you have


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

What are you doing Mommy?? Resting? Nope not allowed!











Broke the agility tunnel out of winter storage yesterday. Last night at bedtime potty she ran through it on her own and did it again at first morning potty! Of course that means I'm outside at 10pm and 6:30am cheering, my neighbors must hate me.









Learning how to be a big guard dog from Jewel. Or using Jewel as a human shield.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

KristaLynn said:


> Broke the agility tunnel out of winter storage yesterday. Last night at bedtime potty she ran through it on her own and did it again at first morning potty! Of course that means I'm outside at 10pm and 6:30am cheering, my neighbors must hate me.


I'm cheering Jem too!:cheers2: And I would LOVE to your neigbhor!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

It would be more fun to have a neighbor that wanted to use the agility equipement too! I'm building up quite a set; tunnel, bar jumps, tire jump, weave poles and table to far. Plans to get a collapsed tunnel this summer too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

She is a real beauty! Very nice breeder too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You look as though you got the poodle you always wanted! She's a little beauty and Jewel has turned into a great big sister! Happy Happy Happy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a pair! Beautiful.


----------

